# [Knit] Free scarf pattern: Yet another short row scarf



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

I wanted to share this quite easy short row scarf pattern that I designed a while ago. The scarf is made up from short row wedges and only uses garter stitch.

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2012/10/yet-another-short-row-scarf.html


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice... thank you!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Very cool! The pics on your blog make it very easily understandable. Thanks for posting!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. I'm saving the link.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you. I will be knitting this one soon. Love the short rows.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, thanks


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

It's so funny to me that you started knitting it rather than go find a pattern! I do this kind of thing regularly! Thanks for a terrific pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

(In the pattern, you have the word "put" where it should say "up" - I suspect autocorrect was at it again.)


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I did one like that a few years ago. They come out very nice!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Love how the yarn works in your pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing your beautiful scarf pattern with all of us. i have downloaded it. Love how the varigated yarn looks.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is really pretty. I have saved the pattern and will definitely do this one. Wonder what it looks like in a solid? Thanks for posting and for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice. I have not tried a short row scarf, this looks like it would be a good one to start with. Thank You!

Fiona &#128571;&#128571;&#128571;


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Love your scarf pattern, thank you for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

jvallas said:


> (In the pattern, you have the word "put" where it should say "up" - I suspect autocorrect was at it again.)


Thanks. I corrected it.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

jberg said:


> This is really pretty. I have saved the pattern and will definitely do this one. Wonder what it looks like in a solid? Thanks for posting and for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


I don't know whether the short row wedges are really visible in solid yarn? I guess, you'd have to try it.

By the way, the yarn I used is called Maddison Alba (here it is on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/maddison-alba)


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

jvallas said:


> It's so funny to me that you started knitting it rather than go find a pattern! I do this kind of thing regularly! Thanks for a terrific pattern. :thumbup:


Well, sometimes I think it's less work to try out stuff myself than to read (and reconstruct) what somebody else thought


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you all for your nice comments!


----------

